# Texas holey rock



## trashburner (Feb 28, 2012)

Does Texas holey rock truely do anything for KH and GH?? If so how much.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well....I am not sure I do notice a find white substance I believe to be calcium carbonate coming off a couple of my rocks but I am not sure. My water is already hard out of the tap so I am not sure how much would be dissolved regardless. I would think in most cases even if it does dissolve, you would likely have to have very acidic water, it would be so slowly you wouldn't notice any changes. Again....this is just my opinion. I don't know anything for sure.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It really does not do much...it cannot dissolve fast enough to have a big impact.


----------



## trashburner (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like Texas holey rock doesn't do much for water chemistry thats a shame because the rocks in my area are very expensive.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Most people don't have it for water chemistry, it just looks good and has lots of caves for the fish.


----------

